# That time of year, again



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Time to gear up for a few of these









Only, this year it will be a bit different. Bandsaw USED to do these, but it no longer runs. I do have a $10 13" Craftsman scrollsaw, though. New to this game, so, I picked out maybe too rough a cutter of a blade. Going through 3/4" Pine.









Just six pieces of scrap Pine. Usually, I will stain the body a light brown, with the "antlers" a dark walnut. Glue on a fuzzy red nose, and tie on a big red ribbon around the neck. Rudolph! Eyes were done with just a Sharpie. Might need a few more cups?









Maybe I will try a smaller blade? How small does one go with 3/4" thick Pine?


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice Christmas project, Bandit.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

well, I'm no expert, but do quite a bit scroll work myself. Using barn wood, hardwood, etc. right down to 1/8'' material. Myself I prefer to use a #7 skip blade on 3/4'' material, & sometimes I will use a #5. It just depends on the project. I make dream catchers from barn wood, with a lot of intricate detail in them. Sometimes I have to use an even smaller blade, it all goes by the project. If your saw is variable speed, just a word of caution, don't try to get your blade speed to fast. You're more apt to break blades, & get a rougher finish from trying to cut to fast.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Those are Awesome, Bandit, great project. I don't use my scroll saw enough to help out on that end.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I agree with Sawdust. I use Flying Dutchman polar#5 blades for cutting 3/4" stock. #7 also works well. The cut with a scroll saw should not require any sanding on the cut surface. Keep the feed rate down. A scroll saw is much much slower than a band saw, but a much better cut.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

I am a fan of the Flying Dutchman reverse tooth blades and for that project, a 5 or 7 should work great.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The scrollsaw use pins on the blades. Happen to have a large sack of blades to sort through. We'll see what is all in the bag.

There is a spot right behind the blade that catches any and all items going over it. Might have to file it smooth before much longer. Looks like a blade had been chewing on the table…..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well done, Bandito!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

And, a look at how these turn out









Might be able to cobble five or six out of a new 1×6 x8' board. This one is from leftovers from a door build.









Hotmelt to glue on a fuzzy red nose. Red ribbon tied in place. Dark walnut stained antlers.









I don't know, think I should post this thing as a project?









Just a stack of scrap wood…..


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

One man's scrapwood is another man's PROJECT!


----------



## jimscrollsaws (Oct 31, 2014)

Well that turned out really cute! and with plenty of time to go till Christmas! can we expect all of Santa's reindeer by then?


----------

